# ID on a stubby beer bottle?



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello everyone. Today I need some help on a stubby beer bottle I found on a recent hunt. So far I know it was made by Brockway Glass in Zanesville, Ohio in 1976. But I am not sure what beer company the embossed lion emblem represents. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks for your help.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 9, 2018)

That's a Stroh's Beer Bottle from Detroit Michigan. It's missing it's paper label. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for your help Leon. I knew it was a logo I saw before. Just couldn't put my finger on it. It's just a common bottle then. 

Curt


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes, Extremely common. Maybe worth $1.00 with the label. I'm still looking for the very first version of the Stroh bottle from 1870's. That's a extremely rare one worth a few hundred. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 12, 2018)

Yep! Strohs 1976.


----------

